# Program "Map" of File Relationships Available?



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone has put together a program 'map', if that's the right term.

Basically I want to add the Blur Battery & Data Manager apk back into Shuji, but I don't know what files it requires. I added all the files that would logically be required, but it won't work still.

It would be great if there was a map displaying the interactions and parent/children relationships of the Android file system.


----------

